# SMS-Gebührenfalle auch über reguläre Mobilfunknummer möglich?



## OrangeBlue (6 Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe in einem sozialen Netzwerk eine Frau angeschrieben, die mein Profil besucht hatte. Sie gab mir nach kurzem Gespräch per Privatnachricht ihre Handynummer (01765482****, also zumindest augenscheinlich eine reguläre O2-Nummer). Ich solle mich doch melden. Ich hab ihr eine kurze SMS geschickt, aber nicht angerufen.
Gleichzeitig schrieb sie, dass sie jetzt weg müsse, blieb aber weiter auf der Plattform online und pausenlos aktiv; sie erhielt in kurzer Zeit viele Dutzend Einträge in ihr Gästebuch (was ich erst nach meiner SMS bemerkte, sonst hätte ich gar keine geschrieben). Auf meine nachfolgende Nachricht reagierte sie nicht mehr.

Dadurch wurde ich skeptisch und habe ein paar Leute, die ihr Einträge hinterlassen haben, angeschrieben. Mir wurde bestätigt, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, bei dem es so ablief.

Nun meine Frage: Da das offenkundig etwa seltsam ist...können mir für eine SMS an eine Nr. wie die oben beschriebene theoretisch Zusatzkosten, die über den normalen SMS-Preis hinausgehen, berechnet werden? Bzw. könnte damit irgendwie ein Abo abgeschlossen worden sein o.ä.?

Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten!


----------

